# هندسة صناعية! "أيش يعني"؟!



## عبدالمجيد السليمي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​.
.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة ..
.
.
كثيراً ما أُواجه بهذا التساؤل بعدما أخبرهم بأن تخصصي هندسة صناعية .. و الويل لي إن قلت تخصصي بالرواية الأخرى "هندسة النظم الصناعية" ليقول لي أحدهم : "ما شاء الله .. الكمبيوتر له مستقبل"! :57: 

بعد ذلك قررت قراراً صعباً .. و هو أن أعقد محاضرة مختصرة لكل سائل عن تخصصي ..

المشكلة الكبرى ليست في هؤلاء .. إنما في بعض الشركات و الدوائر الحكومية - و إن كان في الثانية أكثر- التي تجهل هذا التخصص و أهميته الكبيرة للمنشئات الصناعية و الخدمية .. لا أستطيع أن أذهب لكل شركة لا تعرف هذا التخصص لأشرح لهم عن فرصة سانحة لرفع مستواها .. ليس لأني ليس لدي وقت .. و لكن لأنهم هم ليسوا "فاضين" لي:70: 

بالنسبة لكيفية إجابة هكذا تساؤل .. فيمكننا تعريف هذا التخصص بتعريف يفهمه الجميع بعيدا عن التعقيدات الإصطلاحية المتخصصة :

الهندسة الصناعية : فرع من فروع الهندسة يهدف إلي الوصول إلى "إنتاجية أكبر بتكلفة أقل"* و هو يجمع بين روح الإدارة "في إدارة الانتاج و المخزون و الصيانة و غيرها" و التحليل الهندسي "باستخدام الأدوات الإحصائية و الرياضية للوصول إلى الحلول المثلى" .. و هو تخصص يفيد في أي مجال من مجالات الحياة حتى في حياتك الشخصية .

و بعد .. هل عرفتم أيش يعني : هندسة صناعية؟!



بانتظار إثرائكم ..
______________
* عبارة كانت تستخدم للتسويق لهذا التخصص إبان دراستي الجامعية << لا تظنونني طاعن في السن!!
.
.
.


----------



## صناعي1 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخ عبدالمجيد بيننا، و فكرة رائعة حقيقة اذ ان الهندسة الصناعية بحاجة ان يتم التعريف بها حتى للمختصين.

هناك كم كبير من المواضيع التي تناولت الهندسة الصناعية في المنتدى من جميع الجوانب تقريبا، و هي مفهرسة و مصنفة في الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395

و لا تنسى ان تعرفنا بنفسك اكثر في الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24132
و اهلا بك دائما.


----------

